# Mettre des fichiers Flac et Rar dans iTunes ?



## Super Power (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour !!!

Comment fait-on pour mettre des fichiers Flac et Rar dans iTunes ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Mars 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> Bonjour !!!
> 
> Comment fait-on pour mettre des fichiers Flac et Rar dans iTunes ?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,
Pour les fichiers "flac" tu peux regarder ici.
Quant aux fichiers "rar" c'est impossible puisque ce sont des fichiers compressés.
Il faut d'abord les décompresser avec Stuffit Expander, UnRarX ou autres.


----------

